# How To Go From Mtd To Eh09



## nycjw (Aug 3, 2011)

totally noob here. running poolparty 1.5 and would like to try one of the eh09 roms. is there a step by step instructions on how to switch?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

* [GUIDE] To go from anything to Jt's Vanilla GB (FIXES most problems)*

Started by BrwnSuperman, Aug 10 2011 01:16 PM


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> * [GUIDE] To go from anything to Jt's Vanilla GB (FIXES most problems)*
> 
> Started by BrwnSuperman, Aug 10 2011 01:16 PM


Easiest .. flash back to EH09 via Odin ,,make sure you check repartition


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

I would stay away from eh09 and go with an eh03 rom such as superclean3 or eh03 deodexed stock from nitsuj17. These roms are based off of verizons leaked gb and not ported like eh09/ei20 is...


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

nycjw said:


> totally noob here. running poolparty 1.5 and would like to try one of the eh09 roms. is there a step by step instructions on how to switch?


You need to odin a full factory odin image like the EH03 Leak or the ED05 Leak in conjunction with the atlas 2.2pit.file and put a check in the repartition box. The correct odin file will have a title like this: CI500_VZW_ED05_FROYO_REL.tar. The ones with "VZW" in them are full factory odin images and those are the kind that are needed to properly revert your filesystem/partition layout. Don't use any other kind of odin images than those.


----------

